# Mistake in visa application form



## bvsolanki (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello,

I made mistake in germany National visa application form, in section 4, in parents birth date. I wrote 1967 and 1971 instead of 1957 and 1961. Please suggest what shall I do?

Many thanks,
Bharat


----------

